# Feedback on backgrounds



## MattDaddy (Apr 23, 2009)

I have been playing around with some different backgrounds in my new light box.  I would love your feedback on what you like best.  Realizing pretty quickly how difficult it is to obtain good depth of field when taking close-ups.  Tried moving camera back and zooming, and tried a macro lens.  Macro is a LITTLE better, but still pretty tough to do for me.

I am using a mix of black gloss, pearl white, mirror, flat black, flat beige, and semi-metallic grey papers here.  I tend to prefer the gloss black and the flat beige myself.  

Critiques are appreciated and welcome.


----------



## hewunch (Apr 23, 2009)

I think they are good photos for the most part. Some of the black ones (like the sierra click) have dust in them and that particular one the nib is out of focus. But I REALLY like your designs. Did you do those segments?


----------



## MattDaddy (Apr 23, 2009)

Yeah.  I really enjoy the Frank Lloyd Wright inspired designs.  They were a bit of a challenge.  Thanks for the feedback.  Focus is still my biggest challenge.  I did see the dust after I uploaded them to the computer too.  Ugh.


----------



## LouisQC (Apr 23, 2009)

Great pens!

Personally, I don't like black backgrounds... For the beige ones, you need to be careful about the white balance. I assume the pictures of the Panache pens are the same background and same pen but the color are rendered differently because of the camera trying to compensate for the white balance.

More light!


----------



## el_d (Apr 23, 2009)

I like the look of the 7th(White segmented Gent) one what did you use for that one? 

The focus is a little off on some but the focus on my camera gives me headaches also....


----------



## MattDaddy (Apr 23, 2009)

That's all acrylic.  Cut round plugs with plug cutter and thin strips of black for the lines.


----------

